# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  البوست الموحد : التصويت لكلتشي في افضل محترف في الدوريات العربية

## ibrahim rahma allha

*
 






الهداف النيجيري كليتشي

(دبي-mbc.net) الهداف النيجيري كليتشي أسونوا مهاجم المريخ الشهير بـ"كيليتشي" اقتنص المركز الثاني في استفتاء برنامج "صدى الملاعب" لاختيار أفضل محترف في نادي عربي موسم 2012-2013 ، وذلك بمشاركة 24 لاعباً.  كليتشي المولود في مدينة ريفر ستيت بنيجيريا في 15 أكتوبر عام 1984 انضم للمريخ في صيف عام 2008 ، بعدما تألق في صفوف شقيقه الهلال لمدة موسمين، قادما من نادي دولفين النيجيري وناشئ نادي برايت ستارز النيجيري.
  وبعد عامين معه المريخ انتهى عقد المهاجم النيجيري بسبب الإصابة لكنه عاد مرة أخرى في نهاية نفس العام وتم تجديد تعاقده المستمرة حتى الآن.
  وقد حقق كليتشي العديد من الألقاب مع المريخ منها لقب الدوري موسم 2011 وكأس السودان 2010 والمركز الثاني في بطولة سيكافا 2009 والمركز الثالث موسم 2011.
  وحقق كليتشي لقب هداف الدوري السوداني موسم 2009 برصيد 21 هدفاً ، وها هو ينافس على الفوز بالمركز الأول في استفتاء "صدى الملاعب" بعدما حل ثانياً في الاستفتاء بعد البوركينابي عبدالله سيسيه مهاجم الزمالك المصري، ويتفوق بفارق بسيط عن المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم الهلال السوداني صاحب المركز الثالث حالياً.
شارك في الاستفتاء


*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*يلا التصويـــت يا شبأإأآب 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يا اخى مالك علينا  لى هسع اصابعينا واجعنا من الاستفاء الفات 
يجزى محنك يا ابرهومة 
اها النمشى عليهو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد نصوت للاباتشي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اكييييييد ح نصوت لكلتشي الاعب القناااااص 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يلا يا شباب شدوا الهمة وارموا لقدام
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الاباتشى يستاهل
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الكل خلف الاباتشي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وينك ياعزو انت وشلتك ؟؟؟

الاباتشي ينتظركم 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*(دبي-mbc.net) الهداف النيجيري كليتشي أسونوا مهاجم المريخ الشهير بـ”كيليتشي” 
اقتنص المركز الثاني في استفتاء برنامج “صدى الملاعب” لاختيار أفضل محترف في نادي عربي موسم 2012-2013 
 وذلك بمشاركة 24 لاعباً. كليتشي المولود في مدينة ريفر ستيت بنيجيريا في 15 أكتوبر عام 1984 
انضم للمريخ في صيف عام 2008 ، بعدما تألق في صفوف شقيقه الهلال لمدة موسمين
 قادما من نادي دولفين النيجيري وناشئ نادي برايت ستارز النيجيري.
وبعد عامين معه المريخ انتهى عقد المهاجم النيجيري بسبب الإصابة
 لكنه عاد مرة أخرى في نهاية نفس العام وتم تجديد تعاقده المستمرة حتى الآن.
وقد حقق كليتشي العديد من الألقاب مع المريخ منها لقب الدوري موسم 2011 وكأس السودان 2010 
والمركز الثاني في بطولة سيكافا 2009 والمركز الثالث موسم 2011.
وحقق كليتشي لقب هداف الدوري السوداني موسم 2009 برصيد 21 هدفاً 
 وها هو ينافس على الفوز بالمركز الأول في استفتاء “صدى الملاعب” 
بعدما حل ثانياً في الاستفتاء بعد البوركينابي عبدالله سيسيه مهاجم الزمالك المصري
ويتفوق بفارق بسيط عن المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم الهلال السوداني صاحب المركز الثالث حالياً.


نقلاً عن الزاوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

(دبي-mbc.net) الهداف النيجيري كليتشي أسونوا مهاجم المريخ الشهير بـ”كيليتشي” 
اقتنص المركز الثاني في استفتاء برنامج “صدى الملاعب” لاختيار أفضل محترف في نادي عربي موسم 2012-2013 
 وذلك بمشاركة 24 لاعباً. كليتشي المولود في مدينة ريفر ستيت بنيجيريا في 15 أكتوبر عام 1984 
انضم للمريخ في صيف عام 2008 ، بعدما تألق في صفوف شقيقه الهلال لمدة موسمين
 قادما من نادي دولفين النيجيري وناشئ نادي برايت ستارز النيجيري.
وبعد عامين معه المريخ انتهى عقد المهاجم النيجيري بسبب الإصابة
 لكنه عاد مرة أخرى في نهاية نفس العام وتم تجديد تعاقده المستمرة حتى الآن.
وقد حقق كليتشي العديد من الألقاب مع المريخ منها لقب الدوري موسم 2011 وكأس السودان 2010 
والمركز الثاني في بطولة سيكافا 2009 والمركز الثالث موسم 2011.
وحقق كليتشي لقب هداف الدوري السوداني موسم 2009 برصيد 21 هدفاً 
 وها هو ينافس على الفوز بالمركز الأول في استفتاء “صدى الملاعب” 
بعدما حل ثانياً في الاستفتاء بعد البوركينابي عبدالله سيسيه مهاجم الزمالك المصري
ويتفوق بفارق بسيط عن المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم الهلال السوداني صاحب المركز الثالث حالياً.


نقلاً عن الزاوية




بعد اذنك  حبيبنا معتصم تم الدمج للفائدة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم كسلاوى 
معليش ماشفت البوست السابق
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووورين يــــ شباااااااااااب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فووووق من اجل كلتشي الرائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموقف الان

الاول
البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري  36.232%  Votes: 2200 
الثاني
النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني  34.503%  Votes: 2095 



رابط الموضوع

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني برضو المنافسة بيننا وبين جمهور الزمالك
المرة دي دايرين همة عشان نرد بيها الهزيمة الماضية في افضل جمهور

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*(دبي-mbc.net) انقض النيجيري كلتشي أوسونوا مهاجم المريخ السوداني على صدارة استفتاء برنامج "صدى الملاعب" لاختيار أفضل محترف أجنبي في نادي عربي ، متفوقا على البوركينابي عبدالله سيسيه مهاجم الزمالك المصري الذي تصدر الاستفتاء منذ بدايته.
وبعدما أزاح كليتشي نظيره المالي محمد تراوري لاعب  الهلال السوداني من الوصافة ، ها هو يتفوق على سيسيه ويتقدم للمركز الأول بنسبة تصويت فاقت الـ35% من الاستفتاء ووضع سيسيه خلفه بفارق طفيف للغاية.
يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي تراجع فيه تراوري إلى المركز الثالث وظل الجزائري كريم زياني لاعب وسط الجيش القطري في المركز الرابع.
على الجانب الآخر تقدم الكاميروني موديست إمبامي لاعب الاتحاد السعودي إلى المركز الخامس، متقدما على نظرائه في الدوري السعودي كالبرازيلي ويسلي لوبيز مهاجم الهلال وسباستيان تيجالي مهاجم الشباب وكذلك البرازيلي إلتون جوزيه مهاجم الفتح بطل الدوري.

*

----------


## Deimos

*انقض النيجيري كلتشي أوسونوا  مهاجم المريخ السوداني على صدارة استفتاء برنامج "صدى الملاعب" لاختيار  أفضل محترف أجنبي في نادي عربي ، متفوقا على البوركينابي عبدالله سيسيه  مهاجم الزمالك المصري الذي تصدر الاستفتاء منذ بدايته.   وبعدما أزاح كليتشي نظيره المالي محمد تراوري لاعب  الهلال السوداني من  الوصافة ، ها هو يتفوق على سيسيه ويتقدم للمركز الأول بنسبة تصويت فاقت  الـ35% من الاستفتاء ووضع سيسيه خلفه بفارق طفيف للغاية.

  يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي تراجع فيه تراوري إلى المركز الثالث وظل الجزائري كريم زياني لاعب وسط الجيش القطري في المركز الرابع.

  على الجانب الآخر تقدم  الكاميروني موديست إمبامي لاعب الاتحاد السعودي إلى المركز الخامس، متقدما  على نظرائه في الدوري السعودي كالبرازيلي ويسلي لوبيز مهاجم الهلال  وسباستيان تيجالي مهاجم الشباب وكذلك البرازيلي إلتون جوزيه مهاجم الفتح  بطل الدوري.


رابط التصويت :


http://http://www.mbc.net/ar/program...al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## Deimos

*النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني
  32.851%
 Votes: 2631 

البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري  39.88%
 Votes: 3194 

كلتشي يتراجع إلي المركز الثاني ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني
  32.851%
 Votes: 2631 

البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري  39.88%
 Votes: 3194 

كلتشي يتراجع إلي المركز الثاني ...




ستتم الاضافة للبوست الموحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صوتوا للعريس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزملكاوية يستنفرون قواعدهم من اجل تحقيق التقدم بلاعبهم

هلموا ياصفوة للاكتساح

البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري

  34.472%        Votes: 3450 


النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني

  32.844%     Votes: 3287 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني 3609

البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري 3488
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*الان في المركز الاول ب 3650صوت واصلوا التصويت من اجل المريخ اولا سبق وان فاز الوالي وكان له اثره الكل من اجل الزعيم ...البدري لم ترتفع حظوظه الا بعد ان درب المريخ كم انت كبير يا زعيم ...من اراد القمة عليه بالزعيم ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني


  33.872%        Votes: 3669   


البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري


  32.256%    Votes: 3494 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ماشاء الله تقدم كلتشى 
ان شاءالله المركز الاول طوالى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلاتشى المريخ السودانى : 3825 -   33.4%
سيسى الزمالك المصرى  : 3526 -  30.785%
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*النيجيري كليتشي أوسونواه - المريخ السوداني  33.349%  Votes: 4166 

البوركيني عبد الله سيسيه – الزمالك المصري  29.643%  Votes: 3703 

كلتشي يتراجع همتكم يا صفوة ...
                        	*

----------

